# French Cuffs for an Interview



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is my connundrum, and I know this topic has been covered before.

I plan on wearing:


navy suit, 3 button, trim fit
solid white shirt, spread collar, french cuffs
navy and light blue striped tie
black park aves
simple cufflinks (stainless steel bars)

I do not have a solid white, non-button down collared shirt with button cuffs. So I would have to go to a light blue shirt that has a tiny little pattern on it that can't be seen from more than a foot or two away. If I do that I would probably change out my suit for a gray one. That being said, I think I'd feel a little more comfortable in the navy suit because the gray is a HF Boardroom suit, so it has fairly wide lapels.

Think anyone will notice/care? I have done this and similar looks before for interviews and don't think it has been an issue.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

You don't say what you are interviewing for but I'm sure you'll be fine (provided everything fits decently).


----------



## phillyesq (Dec 9, 2008)

brokencycle said:


> Here is my connundrum, and I know this topic has been covered before.
> 
> I plan on wearing:
> 
> ...


I have always avoided cufflinks for interviews. If you are going to wear them, I think that keeping it simple is the key, so the stainless steel bars are among your better options.

I would use this as an opportunity to add a solid white dress shirt to your rotation. They are perfect for occasions, like interviews, when you want to look serious without standing out.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

This is a timely question--my firm is in the heat of interview season and lately I've been forced to spend more time than I'd like interviewing potential associates (young lawyers). You never know how little things are going to come off to your interviewer. For me, and in the context of the position for which I interview people, I think french cuffs would come off as a bit odd for the occasion. But that's just me.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

As an interviewer, French cuffs are something I would certainly notice - generally, that's not a good thing. Even if it's not *bad*, you don't want an interviewer - later, when he's considering all the candidates - thinking of you as the "French cuff guy". It's a distraction from other factors like qualifications and presence.

The best interview attire is appropriate, but not apparent; that's why a grey or navy suit, white shirt, conservative tie combination is so classic.

DH


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

What's the position for which you are interviewing? The level of the position may have a lot to do with whether FC's are noticeable/unusual, or well within the expected range of attire.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

It would be a position that I imagine is business casual - it is an entry level position in an engineering discipline.


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

Who cares what we at this board think, the only opinion that will matter for YOU is the opinion of the person you will be meeting.

Why give him/her even a slight chance to use cuffs as something against you? Play it safe and go buy plain white shirt without French cuffs. Compared to future earnings from your new position $50-60 you spend on a white shirt is nothing.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

brokencycle said:


> It would be a position that I imagine is business casual - it is an entry level position in an engineering discipline.


Ooh. Button cuffs are the order of the day, I think.

On the bright side, graph check shirts (isn't that your button-cuffed alternative?) are frequently supposed to reflect an orderly, architectural/engineering-oriented mind.


----------



## lookirishdressbritishtr (Apr 3, 2009)

Get a button cuff white shirt. A white shirt is really the best choice, and I think French cuffs bring in the risk of being perceived as foppish in an interview. (Same idea as a pocket square in an interview, although to a slightly lesser extent.) It's all risk, with very little reward.

I think if you're as interested in clothing as your presence on this site indicates, an investment in a button cuff white shirt is one worth making.


----------



## Benjamin E. (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd go with a white shirt with button cuffs. If you're not in a crunch for time and don't feel like spending full price, eBay would be a good place to look for a nice white cotton shirt. If the shirt you buy has two buttons on the cuff (horizontally spaced, that is) then remove the button you don't plan on using. In my opinion, the second button on the cuff looks cheap and tacky, but that's just me.
Polo Ralph Lauren dress shirts are good quality and look very nice. They also come in a slim fit as well as a tent. You can find them on eBay for 20 or 30 dollars or even less.


----------



## Dingo McPhee (Aug 13, 2009)

Eliminate all possible criticism. Go with button cuffs.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

IMHO, if you are used to wearing French cuffs every day, you should be just fine. A guy who is uncomfortable with his choice in clothing details exudes insecurity, not confidence. 

I had to wear French cuffs for an entire semester before I could forget I was wearing them. I'm sure they were very distracting to others, since I was distracted myself. Now I wouldn't hesitate to wear them to an interview.


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

*Wear the French Cuffs.*

I have never understood why many members of AAAC are so set on a uniform for interviewing. Its probably one of the best examples of group think anywhere. If it was up to this board the only choice people would have is whether or not your plain suit should be charcoal grey or navy blue and your tie.

THE AAAC INTERVIEW UNIFORM
Suit - Plain Navy or Plain Charcoal
Shoes - Black Cap Toe Bals, 75% beleive that an AE Park Avenue is the only appropriate shoe. 
Shirt - White Dress Shirt with Button Cuffs.
Tie - Some leeway is given here, but 75% beleive that it must be tied in a Four in Hand knot.

Every interview that I have ever gone on, I have worn black balmoral wingtips. Maybe the interviewers thought of me as the wingtip guy, but it doesn't really matter becuase I have gotten offers from about 90% of the interviews I have been on. I started wearing cufflinks after college, since then all five interviews I have been on I have worn cufflinks and wingtips. I also never wear a four and hand knot. I wonder how many interviewers were confused as to whether they should call me the wingtip guy, the cufflink guy or the windsor knot guy? I have even been known to wear a pinstripe suit to an interview on occasion. It really doesn't matter either way becuase I received an offer for all five of the positions I have interviewed for since college.

I also interview potential canidates for my company, and I do pay attention to their clothes. They must pass the following test:

1) Are they appropriately conservative? Which in my business means are they wearing something that they could wear to an audit committe or board of directors meeting.

2) Are their shoes shined?

3) Are their clothes neat and pressed?

If you pass number one it shows that you can follow the norms of my industry. If you past 2 and 3 it shows you cared enough about your appearance to look your best for the interview. After this I don't care about your dress. You could be wearing Bals, or Blutchers, three button or two button suits, etc, etc. I am more concerned about your qualifications and accomplishments. If the person you are interviewing with cares about anything else, then I am not sure it's a company you wish to work for.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

The issue is I am in a very large crunch for time. I have worn this exact same outfit before for an interview and it seemed to be no problem. The question is a blue shirt with button cuffs or a solid white shirt with french cuffs. I am definitely leaning toward the french cuffs.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

OH-CPA said:


> I have never understood why many members of AAAC are so set on a uniform for interviewing. Its probably one of the best examples of group think anywhere. If it was up to this board the only choice people would have is whether or not your plain suit should be charcoal grey or navy blue and your tie.
> 
> THE AAAC INTERVIEW UNIFORM
> Suit - Plain Navy or Plain Charcoal
> ...


That's good advice. I appreciate it. Like I said a second ago (I was writing the same time you were). I've worn french cuffs to an interview before in fact I even wore a blue french cuff shirt, and I still got an offer. I had my mind basically made up, and I really just wanted to see if anyone would say I'm doomed to fail.


----------



## CW Psmith (May 31, 2008)

********** Warning European example ***************:icon_smile_big:

I'm currently going through a serie of interviews myself. CEO level.

1st interview French cuff, white shirt (recruiter/head hunting firm)
2nd interview button cuff, blue shirt (client)

Today I was informed that I'm their prime candiate and need to get ready for 3rd interview. I was thinking of French cuff and pink shirt. 

Just my 2 cents. Interruption over.


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

I guess I will dissent from the popular opinion here - I wouldn't have a problem going in with the double cuffs. Obviously keep everything low-key, which you seem to have grasped in your original post. I also wouldn't have a problem wearing a blue shirt, even if it had a small, minimally distracting pattern. I should think Europeans would be more likely to notice a double cuff, but less likely to care. Most Americans (that I have dealt with, excluding the honorable members of this forum) won't take note of your sartorial choices unless they are blindingly bad and blaringly obvious.

The purpose of "Business Attire" for an interview is to project a professional, mature demeanor, and avoid distracting anyone from what is important - you and your qualifications. It's not meant to be a uniform that you are held to replicate. If an interviewer is scrutinizing your appearance such that a double cuff starts setting off alarms, I would submit that they are not exercising due diligence in their duties. Frankly, as someone who usually sits on the other side of the table now, I would find it appalling. Unless you are interviewing someone for a PR/spokesperson position or something similar, appearance should only count against them if it is bad enough to call into question their maturity, professionalism, etc.

As for myself, I don't own a pair of black cap-toes (or any other type of bal). Without going into details and risking a trip to Braggartown, suffice it to say that my brown shoes have never posed a problem during interviews. In fact, back in 2004 while I was a senior in college, I interviewed in a royal blue shirt, psychedelic Jerry Garcia tie, and black suit, because that was all I had the money for (I did wear black shoes). Only one company turned me down (and now that I think about it, I never got to interview with them, they never called back period).


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> I have never understood why many members of AAAC are so set on a uniform for interviewing. Its probably one of the best examples of group think anywhere.


Maybe it's because they know what works and what doesn't, and this one's an easy call--NO cufflinks for an entry level engineering job. You are an engineer, not an investment-banking dandy.

Good luck with your interview,
Don


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

dcjacobson said:


> Maybe it's because they know what works and what doesn't, and this one's an easy call--NO cufflinks for an entry level engineering job. You are an engineer, not an investment-banking dandy.


See now that I just don't understand. Engineers, despite mildly amusing cartoons to the contrary, are not a universally dull, ugly, or sartorially-challenged lot. I still fail to see how this is an easy call.

PS - You don't have to be an investment banker to be a dandy.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

OH-CPA said:


> I have never understood why many members of AAAC are so set on a uniform for interviewing. Its probably one of the best examples of group think anywhere. If it was up to this board the only choice people would have is whether or not your plain suit should be charcoal grey or navy blue and your tie.
> 
> THE AAAC INTERVIEW UNIFORM
> Suit - Plain Navy or Plain Charcoal
> ...


You are you. He is interviewing at an engineering firm with someone who almost certainly does NOT read these forums. If your interviewer (who especially in these casual times) is not a dandy, you run a considerable risk that he will be put off by the cufflinks. It is not certain, but it is certainly a possibility. In my limited experience, many guys are put off by dandiness, not impressed by it. (Think of the social pressure, etc. at business casual firms not to wear ties, for example.) Why take the chance at an interview? You have the rest of your life to wear the cufflinks, pocket squares, etc.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

flatline said:


> I guess I will dissent from the popular opinion here - I wouldn't have a problem going in with the double cuffs. Obviously keep everything low-key, which you seem to have grasped in your original post. I also wouldn't have a problem wearing a blue shirt, even if it had a small, minimally distracting pattern. I should think Europeans would be more likely to notice a double cuff, but less likely to care. Most Americans (that I have dealt with, excluding the honorable members of this forum) won't take note of your sartorial choices unless they are blindingly bad and blaringly obvious.
> 
> The purpose of "Business Attire" for an interview is to project a professional, mature demeanor, and avoid distracting anyone from what is important - you and your qualifications. It's not meant to be a uniform that you are held to replicate. If an interviewer is scrutinizing your appearance such that a double cuff starts setting off alarms, I would submit that they are not exercising due diligence in their duties. Frankly, as someone who usually sits on the other side of the table now, I would find it appalling. Unless you are interviewing someone for a PR/spokesperson position or something similar, appearance should only count against them if it is bad enough to call into question their maturity, professionalism, etc.
> 
> As for myself, I don't own a pair of black cap-toes (or any other type of bal). Without going into details and risking a trip to Braggartown, suffice it to say that my brown shoes have never posed a problem during interviews. In fact, back in 2004 while I was a senior in college, I interviewed in a royal blue shirt, psychedelic Jerry Garcia tie, and black suit, because that was all I had the money for (I did wear black shoes). Only one company turned me down (and now that I think about it, I never got to interview with them, they never called back period).


It is not your position to be appalled by the interviewer if he is not impressed by dandiness. If you are bothering to interview, why not try to get the job. The person interviewing may not even be conciously downgrading you; he could just like you less and invite the other applicant back for the next interview. Especially for an entry level position, frequently most people applying have similar skills; it's the interpersonal connection that results in successfully getting the job.


----------



## lizardking (Oct 18, 2008)

*My two cents*

I have a position with responsibilities that involve both North America and European business. My advice: Know your audience and then dress the way a person in their position would at an interview. People are comfortable with people who seem to fit. Your goal is to make the interviewer comfortable so that s/he focuses on you and how you will fit in their organization.

When I visit a factory I dress to their dress code.

When I work with the sales force I dress the way they dress.

When I see the boss in Europe I dress conservatively and give the appearance of frugality. She makes close watch of her money and I have to look like I do, too.

When I work with the software engineers, I wear shoes, in spite of their dress code. I can still write assembly language code, so they think I fit.

When I go out on my own, I dress the way I want to dress.

I happen to like silk knots for french cuffs, but I'm not going to wear that combo to an interview.

Fit, in my opinion, applies equally to people and clothes.


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> You are you. He is interviewing at an engineering firm with someone who almost certainly does NOT read these forums. If your interviewer (who especially in these casual times) is not a dandy, you run a considerable risk that he will be put off by the cufflinks. It is not certain, but it is certainly a possibility. In my limited experience, many guys are put off by dandiness, not impressed by it. (Think of the social pressure, etc. at business casual firms not to wear ties, for example.) Why take the chance at an interview? You have the rest of your life to wear the cufflinks, pocket squares, etc.


I agree that it is highly unlikely that the person you interview with would be someone who reads these forums. I also agree that many guys are put of by dandiness, I am one of them. However I disagree that wearing cufflinks makes one a dandy. Cufflinks are perfectly acceptable conservative business dress, and conservative business dress is appropriate at most interviews.

Business Casual is a none precise term. With my client business casual runs from jacket required (tie optional) to jeans and a collared shirt. But I agree most Business Casual offices do put significant social pressure on someone not to wear a tie. Becuase they are not following the cultural norms of the company. Does this mean you are not going to wear a tie to an interview at a business casual office? Except in rare circumstances the awnser to this question is no.

I have always been told to dress for for an interview for a very important meeting. So at my company that would be a for an audit committe meeting, board of directors meeting, or proposal. In these cases I can tell you that over half the people in attendance have french cuff shirts on.


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

dcjacobson said:


> Maybe it's because they know what works and what doesn't, and this one's an easy call--NO cufflinks for an entry level engineering job. You are an engineer, not an investment-banking dandy.
> 
> Good luck with your interview,
> Don


I don't know how cufflinks = investment-banking dandy. Investment Bankers, Lawyers, Accountants, Executives, Brokers, etc wear cufflinks often, and most of us are not dandies. In my job I usually only deal with engineers that are at a plant location or executives. Obviously the plant guys are wearing cufflinks (one more thing to get caught in equipemnt) they don't wear ties either. But the executives, even those with a engineering backround wear cufflinks more often than not, if the company isn't buisness casual.


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Especially for an entry level position, frequently most people applying have similar skills; it's the interpersonal connection that results in successfully getting the job.


This is true and as a result cufflinks won't matter. Becuase if someone is not into clothes, they will not pay attention to the cufflinks.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

brokencycle said:


> it is an entry level position in an engineering discipline.


Ooooo - engineers *HATE* french cuffs! 

Wear a pocket protector, nerdy glasses and a clip-on tie. 

While it's always safest to assume that whomever you will be interviewing with is a three-headed geek, wardrobe realities prevail. Wear your intended clothing. If they bounce you for that, do you really want to work there anyway?


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

This is all quite absurd. If the jacket and shirt fit, French cuffs are barely even noticeable. There is this unsubstantiated myth of interviewers hating any sign of good taste. I think Manton's tongue-in-cheek thread on "Conservative Business Dress" says it all:
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=33066


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Dhaller said:


> As an interviewer, French cuffs are something I would certainly notice - generally, that's not a good thing. Even if it's not *bad*, you don't want an interviewer - later, when he's considering all the candidates - thinking of you as the "French cuff guy". It's a distraction from other factors like qualifications and presence.
> 
> The best interview attire is appropriate, but not apparent; that's why a grey or navy suit, white shirt, conservative tie combination is so classic.
> 
> DH


When interviewing I would notice the absence of them and if clothes choice were actually relevant to my decision which is unlikely(unless the candidate was wearing jeans without explanation) then I would favour them.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

You can always fold them under, and wear as a barrel with the links showing only as a button. Probably wouldn't be noticed at all


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Personally I think this is much ado about nothing. Relatively conservative business attire that both fits and matches is all that is necessary. There is nothing flashy or dandyish about simple cuff links. I don't usually wear French cuffs and links, but I don't give a second thought one way or the other to those around me who do. I think it's a non-factor.

Cruiser


----------



## iclypso (Jan 10, 2009)

Like many members of this board, I am a fan of conservative set of cufflinks. As an engineer, though, I would recommend that you acquire a white, button-cuff. I forgot to pack such a shirt on a business trip and was able to find one for ~$20 at Marshalls, so it need not be expensive if cost be an obstacle. Conversely, I am sure that this will not be the only opportunity to wear it so you might wish to invest more in a quality product. 

The point, yes, back to the point. Remember: you should be the star of the interview - your clothes should not. I think cufflinks are just unusual enough in the engineering environment to be a distraction, however brief, to the interviewer.

This opinion is based on my experience but is still just one man's opinion.


----------



## shorty (Oct 5, 2009)

lizardking said:


> My advice: Know your audience and then dress the way a person in their position would at an interview. People are comfortable with people who seem to fit. Your goal is to make the interviewer comfortable so that s/he focuses on you and how you will fit in their organization.


I agree. It's about fitting in and making it to the next interview or technical interview. If the engineering team wears cuff links, you're in luck. If not, you run the risk of losing out to someone else with an identical or similar resume who dresses and behaves more like them.


----------



## CW Psmith (May 31, 2008)

Just remembered a story from an article a couple of years ago, as told by a recruiter for a large high-tech company: Fresh-out-of-university-guy goes to interview wearing suit and tie (nothing about cufflinks). Unused to wearing a tie, he accidently got his tie into a cup of coffee during the interview  Panic? No the guy took the tip of the tie and stuck it in the jacket front pocket and got on with the interview as nothing happened. 

In the end he got job since they were hiring someone that could come up with solutions not someone who could wear the best suit/tie/shirt combo at an interview.


----------



## son of brummell (Sep 29, 2004)

Wear clothes and accessories that are conservative and appropriate to the position, locale, and industry.

Most of all, be comfortable in your clothes and your presentation.

I don't think that French cuffs make or break an interview or wearing oxford shoes versus slip-ons.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

OH-CPA said:


> This is true and as a result cufflinks won't matter. Becuase if someone is not into clothes, they will not pay attention to the cufflinks.


Not necessarily: They might think "What a fop! Puts on airs, not what we want or need around here." Indeed, someone who is _self-consciously_ "not into clothes" (hard as it may be to believe or accept, my brothers, these unfortunates do exist and sometimes occupy positions of actual power and influence, however petty) may find any sign of conspicuous _sartorialismo_ actively off-putting. Sad but true, _hermanos,_ sad but true.

Button cuffs, being more common and generic, don't radiate connotations the way FCs might.

Ergo, button cuffs are the better interview choice, unless you have some inside skinny that tells you otherwise. If I'm applying for a po at a French-cuff company, then to be sure I'm turning back and linking, but I had better make sure that those babies are perfect!

But special fantasy scenarios aside, there is no, repeat no, upside to sartorial gee-gaws in interviews. I love my cufflinks, but that ain't here nor there in the iView setting.

As for dunking your tie in your coffee to show what a good problem-solver you supposedly are (how transparently and ineptly trying to cover up the problem in a way that just draws more attention to it can be thought to constitute a "solution" is beyond me, albeit goodness know's it's been tried often enough)--that makes a nice story, but the better path is to politely refuse a cup or glass of anything during the interview (you can't spill what you don't have near you), and also to bring a fresh tie with you just in case you get a spot or spill at breakfast that morning. And for pete's sake, keep away from powdered doughnuts.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

No one has yet mentioned how the interviewer would actually notice the French cuffs, unless the interviewee is in the habit of leaning forward with arms extended. This is how, incidentally, I was able to notice Justice Kennedy's cufflinks from across this large room:
https://images.chron.com/blogs/txpotomac/supreme-court-appointment-10.jpg
so sartorially, at least, we are in good hands.


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, I'm an engineer and I read these forums. Here's my take after interviewing quite a number of engineers and participating in the debriefings with others who have interviewed them. Attire has never come up, even for people who hadn't even worn a long sleeved shirt. Engineers tend to, at least in my experience, place competency far above anything else, and how one dresses far down on the list. 

I think French cuffs wouldn't hurt you at all, as those aren't the type of details an engineers interviewing you would even notice.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Better safe than sorry usually. I suppose it won't matter so much if what JohnRov says is true.

Good luck with the interview.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Jovan said:


> Better safe than sorry usually. I suppose it won't matter so much if what JohnRov says is true.
> 
> Good luck with the interview.


Thanks much. :icon_smile:


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

JohnRov said:


> Well, I'm an engineer and I read these forums. Here's my take after interviewing quite a number of engineers and participating in the debriefings with others who have interviewed them. Attire has never come up, even for people who hadn't even worn a long sleeved shirt. Engineers tend to, at least in my experience, place competency far above anything else, and how one dresses far down on the list.
> 
> I think French cuffs wouldn't hurt you at all, as those aren't the type of details an engineers interviewing you would even notice.


Agreed, that is essentially what I was trying to say. If you have interviewers (at least in my/our field) who know what they are doing, attire will only enter the conversation if it is really distracting. You will *never *gain points for having a great suit or perfectly polished shoes, but you _might_ lose some if you willfully dress/present yourself poorly.

I think one of the reasons that the whole "uniform" concept maintains such traction is that it is very, very safe. Sure, you can almost always get away with more than a charcoal suit/white shirt/black shoes, but you will never be _wrong_ in that getup. Your average applicant, especially entry-level, is much more worried about the questions that are going to be asked of him/her. Having a predetermined interview outfit takes away the stress of a decision and allows him to stay focused on the more important preparations.

From my experience, most engineers wouldn't even know what a french cuff was if you asked them. In my office, I am one of a handful of people (out of maybe 100-200 men) that regularly wears suits (excluding the managers). 85% of the male workforce wear shirts+ties (no jacket). Some of them have started nixing the tie as well. Also, you lot would probably be shocked at how many guys regularly wear brown belts with black shoes. A lot of our guys are very much like the applicants they are interviewing - they only throw on a suit for interviews (they just happen to be on the other side of the table).


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

From some responses one would think that having well polished leather-soled shoes will doom someone because they don't fit the norm either. Etc. Etc.


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

brokencycle said:


> From some responses one would think that having well polished leather-soled shoes will doom someone because they don't fit the norm either. Etc. Etc.


Like I said, in my experience over-dressing won't get you anything at the interview - positive or negative. I have never once looked at the shoes of an applicant I was interviewing. As they walk in the room, we are shaking hands and making introductions. After that, we are seated at the table, and it would be slightly awkward to duck my head underneath for a glance at his footwear. (I realize you were speaking mainly in jest, I'm just saying, Cruiser was right when he said most of this is _much ado_).

After you have the job it can be a bit different - you may well get ribbed or laughed at if you differ greatly from the majority of your colleagues.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

brokencycle said:


> From some responses one would think that having well polished leather-soled shoes will doom someone because they don't fit the norm either. Etc. Etc.


No one is saying that. Leather soled shoes are a normal part of almost everyone's dress clothing. Cuff links are very nice looking, but at least where I live, are only worn by the dressiest men. I have nothing against cuff links; I just think that barrel cuffs are safer for an interview.


----------



## pdstahl (Aug 18, 2008)

OH-CPA said:


> it doesn't really matter becuase I have gotten offers from about 90% of the interviews I have been on.


Youg get offers on 90% of your itnerviews what field are you in?


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

pdstahl said:


> Youg get offers on 90% of your itnerviews what field are you in?


Possibly a streetlight inspector?

I hear that the high-pay, high-prestige "men who walk by night" eat steak and seldom get turned down--for _anything _(if you catch my drift and I think you do).

Streetlight inspectors rock.


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

PJC in NoVa said:


> Not necessarily: They might think "What a fop! Puts on airs, not what we want or need around here." Indeed, someone who is _self-consciously_ "not into clothes" (hard as it may be to believe or accept, my brothers, these unfortunates do exist and sometimes occupy positions of actual power and influence, however petty) may find any sign of conspicuous _sartorialismo_ actively off-putting. Sad but true, _hermanos,_ sad but true.


This is getting almost as bad as the thread about NASCAR fans will beat you up if you were a sport jacket. I think it is safe to say that a good portion (maybe even most) guys are not into clothes, but I can't imagine anyone being put off by cufflinks. The conversations, manners and attitude that you demonstrate during the inteview, or during lunch are either going form a connection with the person or put you off but not the cufflinks. In some cities I am sure cufflinks are more popular than others. In Cincinnati I say somewear near 1 in 10 or 1 in 15 business men that work in a professional dress environment will wear cufflinks to work at least on occasion. On a typical day I say about 1 in 20 or 1 in 25 are wearing cufflinks. So it is hard to believe that you would get that short of reaction here. Maybe your town is different.

The thing that gets me about saying you shouldn't wear cufflinks is that cufflinks are a perfectly acceptable part of a professional dress wardrobe today. I am not suggesting wearing a bow-tie or a tan poplin suit here. Those would be inappropriate for interviews in the accounting/finance world.


----------



## WillisGeigerFan (Apr 24, 2007)

My view is that the interview is all about the candidate, his/her qualifications and ultimate fit into the organization. Accordingly, I believe in dressing very conservatively - dark suit, no pocket square (even though I wear one nearly every day), balmorals, muted 3-3 1/4" tie, and a shirt with buttons on the cuff. You can stand out a bit more once you're hired. Until then, conformity is key.


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

pdstahl said:


> Youg get offers on 90% of your itnerviews what field are you in?


Actually that was a slight exaggeration. Since I gradurated from college I have interview with 8 companiesand got offers from 7 of them. So in truth I have only got offers for 87.5% of my interviews.

I am a CPA, and I guess I should disclose that I haven't interviewed in the last 18 months. Given the current state of the economy I am sure that my success rate would be lower now. The first set of interview was in the spring of 2002, when we economic downturn after the Sept 11th attacks and Enron Bankrupcy. Granted this was no where near as bad as the current economy, but I went 3 for 4. The last round was in 2006 and I went 4 for 4. Its probably also appropriate to explain that CPA's have been in high demand since the Sarbanes Oaxley Act. Which has made finding a job much easier for us.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

WillisGeigerFan said:


> My view is that the interview is all about the candidate, his/her qualifications and ultimate fit into the organization. Accordingly, I believe in dressing very conservatively - dark suit, no pocket square (even though I wear one nearly every day), balmorals, muted 3-3 1/4" tie, and a shirt with buttons on the cuff. You can stand out a bit more once you're hired. Until then, conformity is key.


I lean toward this view myself--but less so after reading this, which I think makes a good case on the other side:

https://dandync.blogspot.com/2009/10/ledandys-tips-for-job-interview.html


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

amplifiedheat said:


> This is all quite absurd. If the jacket and shirt fit, French cuffs are barely even noticeable. There is this unsubstantiated myth of interviewers hating any sign of good taste. I think Manton's tongue-in-cheek thread on "Conservative Business Dress" says it all:
> https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=33066


That's the funniest thing I've read in a long time. :crazy:

And they say THIS forum can be tough!


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

PJC in NoVa said:


> Possibly a streetlight inspector?
> 
> I hear that the high-pay, high-prestige "men who walk by night" eat steak and seldom get turned down--for _anything _(if you catch my drift and I think you do).
> 
> Streetlight inspectors rock.


If you mean what I think you mean by this statement, it is inappropriate. I think we can agree to disagree with out name calling


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

OH-CPA said:


> If you mean what I think you mean by this statement, it is inappropriate. I think we can agree to disagree with out name calling


No offense meant; it's just a goof--a riff on a fake classified ad I saw in a comic-book parody once.

I'm not calling you any names or suggesting anything about you. It's just some free association; not something aimed at anyone in particular. Sorry if I gave that impression.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Just so you guys know, I went to the interview with cufflinks. It was a panel interview and then a tour, and I doubt anyone noticed, but maybe one guy did. From the response I got, I don't think it seemed to affect anything.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

This sounds weird to me as in Britain I do not think they give a monkeys as whether you have barrel cuffs or French cuffs.


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> This sounds weird to me as in Britain I do not think they give a monkeys as whether you have barrel cuffs or French cuffs.


ha! i win at the internet!


> I should think Europeans would be more likely to notice a double cuff, but less likely to care.


Seriously though, good luck with your job brokencycle


----------



## vinliny (Oct 20, 2006)

I too would notice french cuffs and cuff links immediately upon the hand shake and would think it strange that someone would choose that for an interview. It is not a look I would choose and I doubt the person doing the interview will be wearing cuffs and links.

BTW, did you get the job after you interviewed in the same setup?


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

vinliny said:


> I too would notice french cuffs and cuff links immediately upon the hand shake and would think it strange that someone would choose that for an interview. It is not a look I would choose and I doubt the person doing the interview will be wearing cuffs and links.
> 
> BTW, did you get the job after you interviewed in the same setup?


The last job I interviewed for I wore a french cuffed blue shirt, and I did get a second interview.

And I feel confident about this job.  The last job I interviewed for was on campus, and most people showed up in black suits or black blazers and black slacks. Some had red shirts or black ties... are you implying most of the engineering graduates at a Big 10 university won't get a job because they don't fit the exact uniform you expect?


----------



## lt114 (Jul 30, 2009)

I would take notice of it as an interviewer but I would certainly not hold it against the person. It would probably reflect favorably on the person given how seldom I see people wearing shirts with french cuffs.


----------



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

As long as you're not interviewing to be a longshoreman, you should be okay. ;-)


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

French cuffs are better. More put together. I don't know why Americans are so seemingly unerved by them. I respectfully think it may be because a lot of the links I see here are very flashy? Does anyone agree with this?


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

PJC in NoVa said:


> No offense meant; it's just a goof--a riff on a fake classified ad I saw in a comic-book parody once.
> 
> I'm not calling you any names or suggesting anything about you. It's just some free association; not something aimed at anyone in particular. Sorry if I gave that impression.


Sorry I must be overly sensensitive today, its been a rough week, but that is no excuse.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

David Reeves said:


> I don't know why Americans are so seemingly unerved by them.


I don't think it's "Americans" per se. I'm an American and this is just one more thing that I didn't know until I visited this forum. I rarely wear cuff links, but I can honestly say that I've never given them a second thought when I see them. Heck, as a child I wore them and I lived in public housing.

When did they become dandyish? I don't think they have. I think this is just one more misconception in the minds of hard core clothing enthusiasts. Things like the navy blazer/grey pants = security guard, no open laced shoes with a suit, older guys can't wear jeans or sneakers, the list goes on and on. The fact is that 99 out of 100 men just don't think this way.

Cruiser


----------



## txmusician (May 14, 2009)

No one will care. Wear 'em.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

OH-CPA said:


> Sorry I must be overly sensensitive today, its been a rough week, but that is no excuse.


No worries. That fake ad was damn funny, too. I've been looking on the Interwebs to see if I could find it, but no luck.

It was a parody of the kind of out-of-hand adverts you would evidently see in the back of mags like "True" or "Argosy" back in the 50s. These were men's adventure mags, kind of like "Soldier of Fortune" plus a true-crime rag. Sort of Playboy w/out the fully nudie cuties. The ad was touting the virtues of a job where you strolled around after dark to check for broken or burnt-out streetlamps. It was done in a hilariously over-the-top manner, exhorting the reader to "JOIN THE HIGH-PAY, HIGH-PRESTIGE _'MEN WHO WALK BY NIGHT'_--AMERICA'S STREETLIGHT INSPECTORS!!" with callouts screaming "STREETLIGHT INSPECTORS EAT STEAK!!" in big type.

Another ad from the same parody issue advertised something called "The Positive-Approach Group" by boasting "We wrote the book on sycophancy!" The illustration showed a smiling, cleancut 50s-type guy with a crewcut and bow tie, holding a phone to his ear and enthusiastically proclaiming "Yes! Sure! Absolutely!" into the receiver. (I think I have worked with that guy, actually.)

A third phoney ad touted live alligators for your swimming pool: "Amaze your friends! Dismay your foes! Listen to the latters' helpless screams as they're dragged under by your very own LIVE ALLIGATOR!"

And of course there were "X-ray glasses" that allowed you to fight crime . . . or just see through the walls of the girls' locker room.

Great stuff. :icon_smile_big:

PS: My word, streetlight inspectors _DO _rock! They have their own facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=49193727897

The Interweb is so awesome.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> I don't think it's "Americans" per se. I'm an American and this is just one more thing that I didn't know until I visited this forum. I rarely wear cuff links, but I can honestly say that I've never given them a second thought when I see them. Heck, as a child I wore them and I lived in public housing.
> 
> When did they become dandyish? I don't think they have. I think this is just one more misconception in the minds of hard core clothing enthusiasts. Things like the navy blazer/grey pants = security guard, no open laced shoes with a suit, older guys can't wear jeans or sneakers, the list goes on and on. The fact is that 99 out of 100 men just don't think this way.
> 
> Cruiser


I wear cufflinks a lot, and am surprised by the number of people who read into them. Often it's nothing bad, just odd ideas such as "French-cuffed shirts must be really expensive" that seem to lend FCs an air of exclusivity that we know is laughable, given that, no, FC shirts don't really cost more and that eBay and the web generally are chockablock with cheap cufflinks. Sometimes people get the "exclusivity" impression (however misinformed it may be) and it has a positive valence for them: Usually it's younger guys in my office who will approach me to ask "Where can I buy cufflinks that look nice but don't cost that much?" or "Where can I find nice French-cuffed shirts?"

But I've heard of other folks who do take a negative view and see FCs as a bit precious, a bit elitist, a bit pretentious, and so on. I don't feel that such impressions are fair, of course, but they're out there and some few people do entertain them just the same: That's a reality, whether we like it or not.

When an interview is at stake and you don't know who you'll find yourself sitting across from, it's marginally more prudent,_ ceteris paribus, _to go with the cuff that "says" less, or gets "read into" less, and that's the good old plain, one-button single cuff.

Have guys worn FCs to interviews and landed the job? Sure, and more power to them. But I would still maintain they weren't playing the percentages when they did that. Sometimes you buck the percentages and succeed anyway, and that's great. But it doesn't change the case for the percentages as the best-available decision rule in this general context, given the massive imperfection of information normally attached to an interview situation from the applicant's POV (esp if it's the first interview in a potential series of same).


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

True. Occasionally poker players win pots by drawing to inside straights. However, that does not make it the most logical way to play poker.


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 29, 2009)

I am one of those people who do not like french cuffs on any occasion.


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

smallwonder said:


> I am one of those people who do not like french cuffs on any occasion.


Would you ever let you dislike of french cuffs effect your decision to hire a canidate that wears them to an interview? Personnally I do not like button down collars with suits, but I would never let that effect how I evaluated the canidate.


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

PJC in NoVa said:


> But I've heard of other folks who do take a negative view and see FCs as a bit precious, a bit elitist, a bit pretentious, and so on.


I have never come accross this, maybe this preception varies by region/industry/dress code. I agree if I went to a place wear business casual ment jeans and a polo shirt, that I might leave the cuffs at home. But at the CPA firms where I have interviewed/worked when a partner or manager wears a suit there is a better than 50% chance that they are wearing cufflinks. At one point I interviewed for a position with the Security and Exchange Commision in DC and both guys that I interviewed with were wearing French Cuffs.

I just can't imagine being in a situation were wearing french cuffs, or shoes that aren't cap toes, would turn off an interviewer. Even if it did happen I am not sure I would want to work for a company that places such an emphasis on trival matters.

When you go into an interview with an attitude than anything small thing can cause you not to get the job you probably aren't going to be that successful at interviewing. Interviewers, like ladies love confidence. You need to go into the interview with the attitude that if they don't hire you it is there loss not yours. And if you worried about the perception of cufflinks you aren't going in with the right attitude.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

If you don't wear the cufflinks, there are no perceptions to worry about.

Possibly for the high-end of finance jobs, you are correct. 

Remember, it is one person who may not even realize he is being affected by the "dandy" article. It is not the company "as a whole" getting the first impression; it is one person.

If that one person does not like something about you, it is something you have to overcome. Obviously, anyone who wants to wear dandy clothing to an interview is free to do so. A lot of the time, it won't matter, but some of the time it will. I actually like cuff links although I don't wear them myself and I wear pocket squares all the time. I would not wear either to an interview, at least for the positions I'm likely to seek in small companies in Michigan as an accountant or controller. 

I'll admit that when I inquired (successfully) about a piano playing opportunity in an upscale restaurant (part time evenings) that I had a square in my pocket. However, there is such a small pool of qualified people interested in that particular job that he probably would not have had a big problem if I wore jeans (as long as I don't wear them when I play; I honestly don't know, maybe he would not mind them if they were presented really well. The jeans in that situation would not be "me" so I'll never find out.) 

But in the small companies, especially in a manufacturing or construction situation, the owner is almost certainly not looking for someone who he thinks might be prissy. It's possible that the world of high finance is different. I think for most people, though, you are more likely to show that you will fit in and don't have "airs" if you back off anything beyond the basic suit, tie, conservative shirt and dress shoes.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

OH-CPA said:


> Would you ever let you dislike of french cuffs effect your decision to hire a canidate that wears them to an interview? Personnally I do not like button down collars with suits, but I would never let that effect how I evaluated the canidate.


How can you know that for sure? The evaluation of anyone is subjective. I'll submit, though, that before I started reading these forums, I never knew about the "button down as too casual for a suit" situation and I doubt that 95% of American men, especially outside of large urban legal or financial circles, know that rule anyway.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

OH-CPA said:


> When you go into an interview with an attitude than anything small thing can cause you not to get the job you probably aren't going to be that successful at interviewing. Interviewers, like ladies love confidence. You need to go into the interview with the attitude that if they don't hire you it is there loss not yours. And if you worried about the perception of cufflinks you aren't going in with the right attitude.


Maybe it's the current state of the legal job market, but if a candidate came to me with an "it's your loss not mine" attitude, I'd probably be inclined to suffer the loss. 

Seriously though, a healthy level of self-confidence is a great thing for an interview but it is not a case of the more, the better.


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> How can you know that for sure? The evaluation of anyone is subjective. I'll submit, though, that before I started reading these forums, I never knew about the "button down as too casual for a suit" situation and I doubt that 95% of American men, especially outside of large urban legal or financial circles, know that rule anyway.


How do I know for sure? Becuase I have recommend people wearing button down collars to be hired. I also agree that that the fast majority of men even with in legal / financial circles know the "rule" about button down collars and suits. But does that cause you to say that a man should never wear a button down collar to an interview? Becuase I doubt seriously that more than 5% of men interviewing canidates for professional jobs would equate cufflinks with dandyism (is that even a word?).

I guess in the end I am saying that if you like cufflinks, feel comfotable wearing them and have a conservative set to wear, go for it. It is not wrong too wear cufflinks to an interview.


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Maybe it's the current state of the legal job market, but if a candidate came to me with an "it's your loss not mine" attitude, I'd probably be inclined to suffer the loss.
> 
> Seriously though, a healthy level of self-confidence is a great thing for an interview but it is not a case of the more, the better.


Just like there is a thin line between Saturday night and Sunday morning. There is a thing line between confidence and arrogance, when interviewing or with the ladies. In my younger days it took me way too ong to figure this out when dealing with women :icon_smile_wink:. Obviously you need to sell yourself to the company, but too many people forget that the company also has to sell you on the job, even in this economy.


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> This sounds weird to me as in Britain I do not think they give a monkeys as whether you have barrel cuffs or French cuffs.


Hello,

Precisely! In fact if you were going for a city job interview here and didnt wear cufflinks I suspect you would be far more likely to "stand out" than otherwise. How odd...

Chris.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

For squaresville business in the USA, for the first or second interview, the conventional wisdom would be barrel cuffs, only (sorry, old man). 

The desperate are indifferent to morality (while respecting legality), but only sensitive to tactical practicality (while maximizing effectiveness). Something is either (slightly) more or less likely to allow you to survive... 

Now, if you currently have a job, are an established L'Enfant Terrible in your field, still have some cash, or have some portfolio left, then you are in a much better position and may be able to disregard the conventional wisdom for the time being -- so maybe you can wear FC&#8230; 
Otherwise, maybe for the 3rd, screening, interview with Mr. Big. If you are ambulatory, it wouldn't hurt to trot off a few pounds. You will want to maximize your presentation...


----------



## Thecountofcount (Feb 22, 2008)

The OP has asked for a shirt advice for an interview for an ENTRY LEVEL role in an ENGINEERING department.

I do not understand why anyone wants to put him at risk not getting the job because of all this many-times-repeated "be yourself" Malcom-Cufflin-X crap.

Wear the white barrel cuff shirt. Look around. They all wear it, or even less dressy attire.

When you HAVE the job, and settled in, think about whether it is appropriate to wear double cuff. Does your boss wear them? The senior management? And if they do, how would it look if Mr In-Charge-of-Crankshaft-Quality-Control-for Midwest ALSO wears them?

Be aware of office and company politics. People are envious. Outperform the crowd by your performance and results. Don´t be the clothes geek in a no-nonsense environment. That is not Wall Street or White Shoe Law Firm or Magic Cirle or Big Four.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

smallwonder said:


> I am one of those people who do not like french cuffs on any occasion.


Not with a three piece suit or black tie? Yikes! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr. François said:


> IMHO, if you are used to wearing French cuffs every day, you should be just fine. A guy who is uncomfortable with his choice in clothing details exudes insecurity, not confidence.


+1

I wear French cuffs all the time, and putting on links is second nature now. I'm actually conscious of button cuffs. If you do wear an FC shirt, make sure the metal in the links matches your belt buckle (if visible) - no silk links.

Geoff


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

A white shirt, with double-cuffs, and of course no buttons on the collar, is the most proper and appropriate shirt conceivable. I would not dream of attending an interview wearing anything but a shirt of this precise description. This is surely an indisputable fact of existence and will remain so forever and eternity! Of course, this point may have been made already - if so, I apologise.


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

Pipps said:


> A white shirt, with double-cuffs, and of course no buttons on the collar, is the most proper and appropriate shirt conceivable. I would not dream of attending an interview wearing anything but a shirt of this precise description. This is surely an indisputable fact of existence and will remain so forever and eternity! Of course, this point may have been made already - if so, I apologise.


The only thing that has been agreed upon is that different people are comfortable with different things. Double-cuffs are viewed differently by a lot of Americans. I suspect it could have something to do with the colloquial "French Cuff" moniker. Perhaps if we called them "Freedom Cuffs" they would gain more traction... No? I feared that joke may be a few years too late. Oh well. Moving on...

Even on this board, some are rigidly adherent to the 'least common denominator' option, while others are quite convinced that expressing individualism by quietly standing out (in a sartorial sense) is the way to win the day. Both sides presented arguments of varying strengths, neither willing to concede.

In the end, nothing was solved, but we all looked damned good arguing about it.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Just so everyone knows, the one interview I wore exactly what I said, and it went well. I never heard back, but my understanding is that was because the military never came up with the funds for the job.

I had another interview recently. I wore:


Hickey Freeman 2btn suit. Navy birdseye, side vents.
White shirt with a subtle white stripe and button cuffs
Yellow tie with navy stripe
Black Park Ave
And I got the job... personally I think the uniform can be broken. It is a good base, I agree, and there is nothing wrong with it. I just don't think that you're doomed to be disqualified for varying.


----------

